# January clomid updates....who, where in CD....



## RoueyT (Jan 31, 2004)

Hi girls i keep reading all the posts, looking on the 2ww list ,treatment diaries also but loosing track of who is where in this months journey....
So I'm RoueyT clomid 100mg on CD14 No OV sign yet........
So add you details to help this   clomid brain keep up!!!ha ha ha x

wishing us all a   and sending you all a big  

Toni X


----------



## MrsMaguire (May 25, 2009)

I'm on 100mg clomid, but pretty sure it hasn't worked, just on CD22 (I think...) today. 

Wishing everyone lots of luck.


----------



## GJT (Aug 20, 2009)

Hi  

On 3rd out of four cycles of Clomid 50mg. AF arived   so day 3 of cycle   back on the lovely Clomid  

Wishing everyone lots of   


GJ


----------



## RoueyT (Jan 31, 2004)

Thanks Mandy and Gjt, 
Day 23 Mandy, how you feeling bet the 2ww is awful xx
Gjt sorry Af turned up, are you still on the 50mg of clomid? xx


----------



## GJT (Aug 20, 2009)

Hi RoueyT 

Thanks   Still on 50mg. The thing is I ovulate normally no problem - I suppose this is just to boost my chances cos if we've been TTC for 3 years there must be something up!! So far took two doses this cycle. I take them before I go to bed - to sleep through the side effects!   I doubt there is any point of increasing my dose - had FSH and DH had repeat SA on Thursday, so will get called for our consultation appointment in a months time. Will plan from there  

In the mean time    thinking and    this clomid works!

GJ


----------



## AngelsHelper (Nov 7, 2009)

Hiya 
Right well Im on CD6 on clomid 100mg, have done 4 cycles of 50mg, and this is my third of 100mg, and goodness have I gone through the mill with clomid YUK YUK YUK lol be worth it if i get my BFP!
Good luck all xxx


----------



## MrsMaguire (May 25, 2009)

Hiya,

This 2WW is a nightmare - I tested this morning and got a BFN - but seriously... what did I expect! Boobs still sore and getting a bit of cramping so hoping thats positive. Another really weird thing is since day 21 I've looked flushed and a bit more healthier. Usually I'd describe my skintone as graveyard grey!   

Angel - keep everything crossed that this is your cycle    

GJT - are you getting many side effects? I took mine at night, about 9'ish... wishing you lots of luck for this cycle.   


Rouey - are you testing with OPK's? I was really upset as I was sure it hadn't worked at all then I ov'd on CD15. Was quite a surprise.


----------



## RoueyT (Jan 31, 2004)

Hiya.
Mandy can only imagine how your feeling think i'll be a early tester too....Flushed hey maybe.Glowing?? have everything crossed for you!! I'm not testing with the opk's to be honest im on a knifes edge with just day to day things let alone the posibility of poor opk results, looking out for CM and feeling hot lol!!
Angel- poor you you really do sound like your going through it feel quite lucky just to feel tired and have odd headache...again sending some   your way!
Gjt -" more days worth hunny, good luck with the side effects sending you   !!!

lets see what tomorrow brings!!! xxx


----------



## MrsMaguire (May 25, 2009)

Hey,

I've only got 4 days to go, did another test this morning and got a bfn, which again isn't surprising. I'm thinking though that you can have late implanters , also my OPK was positive last Friday so I might not have ovulated till CD16 which would make CD22 the likely date for implantation... so might not see anything on a test till Tuesday! 

I bet people are reading this and screaming wait till your test date, its so hard though!! At least the tests I'm using are really cheap, so i'm not wasting money, just driving myself round the bend lol! 

My SIL has been using the OPK's for a week and was getting quite upset about it all, she got her positive today, I'm so made up for her, I really hope that one of us gets lucky this month. Went to mass last night as she asked me to pray for her... I was going to go anyway, but I made all my intentions about her and BIL. 

Do you get a day 21 blood test to see if you've ovulated? I was thinking if you're not ovulating on day 14 it may give a false reading as its meant to be 7 dpo.


----------



## RoueyT (Jan 31, 2004)

Evening mandy 4 days, so close!!.....cant blame you for testing even though you should really wait but who am i to judge lol i'll be the same! x When i was first ttc to concieve back in 2004 my SIL was trying too, your a better woman than me for praying etc etc as i was pretty teasey as i saw it as my time and she gets caught i may not i know very sad, i did get caught first then 3 weeks later she did too it was nice sharing the first few months etc getting excited but it did get a little tense at some points than sadly i lost my precious firstborn Casey and then had to watch my SIl continue on and have her daughter...very very tough!! sorry got sidelined!...any more symptoms?? fingers crossed  
I'm having bloods taken on day 21 and 24 to hopefully catch when or if i've OV....x


----------



## MrsMaguire (May 25, 2009)

Just a quickie whilst DH is in the bathroom...

The whole isn't it amazing SIL is trying thing, kind of blew up tonight! Will tell more tomorrow x


----------



## lucyluce (Sep 15, 2009)

Hi everyone
On day 16 of 5th clomid cycle.We have unexplained infertility so fingers crossed. Trying to have as much ttc time as possible. 

Hpe your all ok xxx


----------



## RoueyT (Jan 31, 2004)

MandyM said:


> Just a quickie whilst DH is in the bathroom...
> 
> The whole isn't it amazing SIL is trying thing, kind of blew up tonight! Will tell more tomorrow x


Hope your ok hun....will wait for update xx


----------



## RoueyT (Jan 31, 2004)

lucyluce said:


> Hi everyone
> On day 16 of 5th clomid cycle.We have unexplained infertility so fingers crossed. Trying to have as much ttc time as possible.
> 
> Hpe your all ok xxx


Hiya welcome !, if you click on crazy clomid chatter you'll geta better picture of how were all doing, i'm on day 17 so we can see out this 2 ww together! good luck hun x


----------



## MrsMaguire (May 25, 2009)

Having lots of hot flushes, still got sore boobs and other things I won't go into too much detail about. I've literally just started knicker watching too    

I just got a bit panicky last night if our tx didn't work, DH sort of guessed I was colluding with SIL about the results of tests and I got into quite a bit of trouble as he wants his parents to be the first to know. It's hard when you're going through the same journey together... 

CD25 today... I'd forgot how hard this all was!


----------



## RoueyT (Jan 31, 2004)

trust me your not being irrational i think anyone who's honest with themselves would feel the same...

And i can really relate to how nervous you are and i'm sorry about your miscarriages it's som hard isnt it, i know i'm so very lucky to have my son but i cant help but relive loosing my first son and daughter, i really think women are the strongest things alive lol!!!


----------



## RoueyT (Jan 31, 2004)

day 20 now and time is going soooooooooooooooooooooooo slooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooow!!!!!! was very silly this morning did a test,,,i know iknow iknow...... i'm asking myself why too, but putting it down to clomid brain!

hows everyone else what days are you on now?


----------



## MrsMaguire (May 25, 2009)

Bloody day 28 - meant to bleed today at some point - feel like i could possibly get AF today at some point to join my BFN - but still got a bit of hope that possibly by Sunday I should know for sure. I totally didn't anticipate this happening, I had visions of knowing for sure by today, I had visions (if I was pg) of knowing earlier this week. 

   Step away from those peesticks or you will drive yourself mad, trust me I'm talking from experience here


----------



## GJT (Aug 20, 2009)

Hi all  

Fingers crossed Mandy    It's so frustrating  

RoueyT - like Mandy says, you'll drive yourself mad, but know what it's like  

Do you know, I haven't done any testing during these clomid cycles   I did do them a few years back when I used the OPKs for 6 months and to be honest they really did my head in - always came back negative. So I'm staying way from them for now!!  

Day 9 today, so may start OPKs this weekend for   Next month will be my last cycle, so lots of fingers crossed    

Sprinkles of    to everyone

GJ


----------



## RoueyT (Jan 31, 2004)

thanks you two......no more testing for me until feb the 2.......

heres a extra dose of          

and a extra      to AF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MrsMaguire (May 25, 2009)

SIL gave me some more early tests yday, might have to go to the chemist tomorrow. 

I swear there was a faint line, although after the time it was meant to be. DH trying not to be too optimistic and trying to keep me grounded in all this. I need to keep away from the tests!   

Boobs are so so tender, never had pain like this before, something must be wrong!


----------



## RoueyT (Jan 31, 2004)

A faint line thats good........i thought you where going to wait till sunday though lol!!!! your prob at the chemist right now! evrythings crossed hun xx


----------



## MrsMaguire (May 25, 2009)

Hey,

I very almost went and got two more first response after another  this morning. Instead SIL is lending me some of her ultra reliable 10miu tests... (we have the same ones) I really need to know by Sunday as I'm away on business from Sunday afternoon for a week and I definitely need to be concentrating not like the last 5 days! SIL has her test date next Thursday I think, but she's had what sounds like implantation bleeding so possibly a bit earlier for her. 

Trying to work on this regeneration project at the moment, took 5 mins out to check FF whilst my brain rests a bit. 

If you test early I'd prob recommend from CD26 onwards, otherwise you'll go crazy   esp as you ov late like me. I think I'm CD12/13/14 today, part of me thinks a tracking scan might have been worth the £100! OMG I did toy with the idea of a private beta, DH did say we should have gone for it, but £65 is a lot of money and could possibly buy 12 peestick tests   

One surgery said they charged £55 but the result wouldn't be back for 5 days, not sure what the point of that would be. 


Lot of           for everyone...


----------



## RoueyT (Jan 31, 2004)

hiya girlies

Mandy - ho are you today?, i can see where your coming from with the tracking scans etc but my last pregnancy i self medicated with clomid which i had left over from previous pregnancy (My precious DD born to soon) and the whole not knowing was easier than all this scan and bloods stuff i think?..mind you personally i'd like to have been scanned every day lol!!! 

I'm Cd 22 today so looking at another 10 day max wait to test, thanks for sending the peestick  as i've been so tempted even though it's way to early!!!    think i'll probabaly be able to hold out till next saturday....(7 days) .

xxx


----------



## MrsMaguire (May 25, 2009)

Hiya,

I'm sorry about your losses, I've had lots of early losses between 7 and 9 weeks. We're wondering if the faint lines and delayed AF might have been something, we're going to think about some more testing as the NHS gave us this std blood test that checks for abnormalities with genes and something else but I've read theres so many more issues that the NHS don't test for. I think it'll be a while till we contemplate more tx as its been a hard month. 

I reckon about 4 days before AF is due is ok... not that I'm like the law or anything


----------



## RoueyT (Jan 31, 2004)

Mandy- it has been a tough month for you i bet you feel exhausted, i dont know anything about tests etc but if your taking some time out you can research them,  keep in touch though hun xx


----------



## GJT (Aug 20, 2009)

Hope you girls are OK. 

Sorry to hear about your losses   

Just wanted to send you lots of    

GJ


----------



## RoueyT (Jan 31, 2004)

Day 23 for me.....and  i keep getting stabbing type pains in my (.Y.)'s  thats it, this 2WW is dragging AARRRGGHHHHH!!! Wasted another test....   , why ? why? why? do i do it xxx


----------



## GJT (Aug 20, 2009)

Hi all  

They'll wreck your head RoueyT   Keep clear of them!!!   Hope you're feeling OK  

CD 13 today and still not sign of OV - using OPKs. Unusual for me   Anyway, will continue with it. DH back on Weds, so maybe it's waiting for him to get home    

Sending lots of   

GJ


----------



## mary poppins10 (Jan 26, 2010)

hi everyone,im on my first cycle of clomid im on day 16 today but havnt had a positive ovulation test yetcan i still ovulate this late?i hope im doing this right!good luck


----------



## RoueyT (Jan 31, 2004)

Hi mary poppins and Gjt

yes mary you can ov later are you using the opk's? or scans and bloods? there is plenty of great advice on here and evryons so friendly so just ask away!!! xx


----------



## mary poppins10 (Jan 26, 2010)

thankyou im so glad i found this site,i have been doing ovulation strips twice a day i buy them from the internet they are £15 for 100 i also have to go for a blood test on day 21,i think i got just about every side effect from taking the clomid   it will all b worth it hopefully.i asso need to learn the shorter versions of things i will start tonight


----------



## RoueyT (Jan 31, 2004)

hiya girls, not been on here for a few days as i've been sulking   !!!

i'm now cd 27 of a ??cycle,  my (.)(.) now have stopped hurting and feel like AF flow will be here as i'm so grumpy, hot flushes and overwhelming need for chocolate, actually food in general!!!

with my results so far accepting that maybe this month was a trial run for my body and maybe next month it'll play ball .

hope everyone else is ok!!!

xxxx


----------



## joandholly (Nov 26, 2009)

Hiya,

Im on cd24 of 30, (Clomid 50mg 3rd cycle). Am convinced it hasn't worked this month either, have achy bbs, af type pain on my right side and very tearful, just waiting for the witch to show!!!

xxx


----------



## GJT (Aug 20, 2009)

Hi all  

Hope you're feeling OK Marypoppins. I know how you feel regarding the side effects of Clomid  , but fingers crossed it will all be worth it     How are the OPKs going?

You OK RoueyT - get yourself a big bag of Malteezers and a cuppa tea, and you'll feel 100%   That's what I do   Fingers crossed for next month    

I'm day CD16 - used OPKs from day 11 and had positve CD14/15, so lots of   at the mo   

   for a  

LOL,

GJ


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

Hi Girls

Can i make a suggestion, why not just add CD=? to the begining of your posts on the chatter thread, because at the mo you have 2 threads open for chatter and are repeating yourselves  

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=218687.0


----------

